# Haven't seen these for a while...



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

I live in earthquake country, so since 1989 I 've kept everything in boxes wrapped up.
  I take them out to look once in a blue moon.
  Here's a couple from San Jose:


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

The other:


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

Gold rush country town:


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

Some druggists/pharmacists moved around -- from Santa Clara...


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

...to the Gold Rush country


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

Oy!  Thought those white backgrounds were cropped, sorry.
  Might as well upload the last one.

  Redwood City has several known druggist bottles, P.A. Ryan being the commonest.
  Here are two dug from the same pit in of all places Redwood City.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

nice druggists!!!


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

Locating and then getting boxes out of my storage room is difficult, move one box at
  a time, nowhere to put the box I've just moved...anyway continuing on an "M" town
  theme here is a trio of Mok. Hill hutches: left one base "M", center base "M", right base
  "PCGW"


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

One of the rarest of all California hutch sodas:

  Golden West Soda Works/Bruns & Nash/Mountain View/Cal.


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

And another rare hutch, companion to the Mountain View:


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

And back to some other druggists from the same towns as the last two hutches:


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

This was my 'holy grail' as far as druggist bottles:


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 21, 2007)

One last one before I go pack everything away, another "M" town you don't
  see too many bottles from:


----------



## epgorge (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice collection of cal pharms. They are totally radicool man. A California collectin would be a huge undertaking. Good for you.

 Joel


----------

